# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الموصل تودع علما من أعلامها وشيخا من شيوخ علم القراءات.

## رشيد الكيلاني

الموصل تودع علما من أعلامها وشيخا من شيوخ علم القراءات.
الشيخ المقرئْ سمير سالم الملا ذنون محمد العشو الذي وافته المنية بعد مرض ألم به يوم الثلاثاء ٢٠١٧/٥/٢٣
. ولد الشيخ سمير في مدينة الموصل سنة 1952م بمحلة الشيخ محمد في منطقة (باب الثلمة) القريبة من محلة (باب لكش) من عائلة اهتمت بقراءة القران وتجويده فكان جده اماماَ في جامع الرضواني رحمه الله وقد قرأ عليه بعض القراءات السيد توفيق زين العابدين الاعرجي وقرأ على الاخير والده السيد سالم الملا ذنون تخرج من مدارس الموصل الابتدائية المتوسطة والإعدادية
دخل معهد المعلمين وتخرج منه 1974-1975 وعين سنة 1976 بقرية داره تو بناحية العشائر السبعة في قضاء عقرة ثم اصبح مشرفا فنيا في مركز الاشغال اليدوية بمديرية الاعداد والتدريب
توجه في اول صباه الى الشيخ مال الله مصطفى وقرا عليه برواية حفص عن عاصم في جامع النبي يونس عليه السلام والقراءات السبع على الشيخ الجليل عبد الفتاج الجومرد رحمه الله وبتوصية من المجود الملا احمد توفيق التتنجي وكانت المباشرة مع شيخه في داره يوم 15 نيسان 1973 اي بعد وفاة شيخه الجوادي رحمه الله ثم اجازه بالقراءات السبع يوم الثلاثاء 16 رجب 1396هـ الموافق 13 تموز 1976 وقد اتم ختمة كاملة ولقبة بـ (نجم القراء) حيث قراء من قوله تعالى ( وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء) الى قولة تعالى ( فيما كانو فيه يختلفون ) البقرة
وقد ارخ اجازته المقرئ الشيخ إبراهيم المشهداني بقوله
قد فاز في هذي الحياة سمير وشذاه من عند الرسول يسير
 بسبع قراءات تلاها فأرخت نجم القراءة في الأنام سمير
وقد اجازه أخوه الشيخ وليد سالم الملا ذنون بالقراءات الثلاث المتممة من طريق الدرة في 28 محرم 1421 الموافق الأول من أيار 2001 وقرأ من سورة سبأ من قوله تعالى ( لقد كان لسبأ في مسكنهم أية )
واجازه كذلك بالقراءات العشرة الكبرى من طريق الطيبة أخوه الشيخ وليد سالم الملا ذنون وهو عن الشيخ عبد اللطيف الصوفي وهو عن الشيخ محمد بن حسين الطائي البغدادي وهو عن الشيخ محسن ابن السيد خليل الطاروطي المصري وباقي السند موجود بالإجازة ,
ومن أشهر تلامذته الذين اجازهم في القراءات السبع والعشر الصغرى والكبرى ورواية حفص عن عاصم كذلك وهم على التوالي :
الشيخ خالد عزيز الكوراني
الشيخ الحاج منير بشير البارودي
والشيخ فيصل عطية زيدان 
الشيخ ثابت احسان حمودات
الشيخ علي ثامر النعيمي
الشيخ مروان محمود
الشيخ الحاج يوسف حسن عبد الرزاق
الشيخ عمر فاروق 
والشيخ اشرف باسل
كما أجاز برواة حفص عن عاصم كل من 
الشيخ فتحي طه 
الشيخ سالم محمود المولى
الشيخ واثق عبد القادر القزاز
الشيخ ايمن سمير سالم 
الشيخ محمود نايف
 وغيرهم ممن اكملوا عليه من هذه الرواية ولم يمنحهم الاجازة
له كتاب ( المشكاة ) في قراءة الامام حمزة الزيات رحمه الله , وقد اشترك مع اخيه الشيخ (وليد سالم الملا ذنون ) في تأليف كتاب اخر بعنوان ( الفوائد المحررة والقواعد المقررة لائمة القراء العشرة المتواترة من طريق طيبة النشر مع تحريراتها )
واجازه شيخه الجومرد رحمه الله بالاسودين كما قرا عليه كتاب الاختيار في الفقه الحنفي الجزء الاول ولم يتمه لمرض شيخه
وقرا على الشيخ مصطفى البنجويني كتاب الميسر في الفقه الشافعي الجزء الاول وبعض من الفيه ابن مالك وتفسير الزمخشري على الشيخ ذنون البدراني رحمه الله واجازه الشيخ علي الرواي رحمه الله بدلائل الخيرات
وقرا في جوامع الموصل لاسيما في جامع النبي يونس عليه السلام وجامع السليمان بحي السكر ويقرا على الطريقة المصرية ومتميزا بالطريقة الموصلية .
رحمه الله تعالى ونور قبره وحشره تحت لواء سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم آمين
من موقع الشيخ شيرزاد

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحمه ويغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجعله من الذين يرثون الجنة هم فيها خالدون.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

جزاكم الله خيرا واحسن اليكم وبلغنا واياكم شهر الصيام..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وألحقنا به في الصالحين .

----------

